# 1950s Orchestration - Part 4



## alexballmusic (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi. I've made a fourth episode in my series analysing 1950s "Light Music". This episode focuses entirely on woodwinds and demonstrates a dozen examples.

Hope it's of use!

EDIT - I've had to re-upload as the final 25 seconds of music got the video blocked in North America. A new link now active. Please give it a thumbs up if you enjoyed it as I've lost all the likes and views etc.


----------



## TheSigillite (Sep 10, 2018)

This popped up in my playlist before you posted. Already watched and learn lots!!! Thanks for these type of videos... for all types of videos. Fun and informative.


----------



## alexballmusic (Sep 10, 2018)

TheSigillite said:


> This popped up in my playlist before you posted. Already watched and learn lots!!! Thanks for these type of videos... for all types of videos. Fun and informative.



Glad to hear. I'm basically learning it as I look at the scores, so enjoying sharing that with others.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Sep 10, 2018)

Priceless!


----------



## Wally Garten (Sep 10, 2018)

THESE VIDEOS ARE THE BEST. Thanks for doing another one!


----------



## alexballmusic (Sep 10, 2018)

Wally Garten said:


> THESE VIDEOS ARE THE BEST. Thanks for doing another one!



Glad you enjoyed!


----------



## David Cuny (Sep 10, 2018)

I've always enjoyed this style of music. Earlier this year, I decided to see if there was anything on the internet that described how to write in that style.

I was _delighted_ to find your videos - they were exactly what I'd hoped - but didn't for a moment expect - that I might find!

It's great to see another installment.


----------



## YaniDee (Sep 10, 2018)

Youtube won't let me watch this cause I'm from Canada! 
a message says "This video contains content from WMG, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds"
WTF? Too bad, I was really looking forward to this one!


----------



## wbacer (Sep 10, 2018)

YaniDee said:


> Youtube won't let me watch this cause I'm from Canada!
> a message says "This video contains content from WMG, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds"
> WTF? Too bad, I was really looking forward to this one!


I get the same message and I'm in California????


----------



## Wally Garten (Sep 10, 2018)

Holy cow, I just got that message, too. Content ID strikes again!

See also:


----------



## David Cuny (Sep 10, 2018)

Yep, it's now unavailable to me as well.


----------



## alexballmusic (Sep 10, 2018)

David Cuny said:


> Yep, it's now unavailable to me as well.



Warner have blocked one track in US and Canada. Damn. Will upload alternative links for those territories.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 10, 2018)

I cannot tell you how much I enjoy these videos. Not only are they extremely interesting and informative, they are extremely amusing. Thank you so much for creating them.

Quite frankly these presentations put much of what is broadcast on major stations like the BBC to shame.

I'm really looking forward to your big screen debut, in 'Carry on Composing !'


----------



## Kony (Sep 11, 2018)

alexballmusic said:


> Warner have blocked one track in US and Canada. Damn. Will upload alternative links for those territories.


I say, old bean, I would get jolly batey with them about this! Great video once again. Thanks Alex!


----------



## alexballmusic (Sep 11, 2018)

Wally Garten said:


> Holy cow, I just got that message, too. Content ID strikes again!
> 
> See also:




So, the 25 seconds of music I used in the outro caused a copyright bloke in North America. YouTube has given the option to mute that final section and get it fully reinstated. As that doesn't interfere with the rest of the video, I'm processing that and it should come back, all be it with a silent outro.


----------



## alexballmusic (Sep 11, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> I cannot tell you how much I enjoy these videos. Not only are they extremely interesting and informative, they are extremely amusing. Thank you so much for creating them.
> 
> Quite frankly these presentations put much of what is broadcast on major stations like the BBC to shame.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to your big screen debut, in 'Carry on Composing !'



Carry on composing! This should be a thing.


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 11, 2018)

Just discovered this series and your YouTube channel. 
Instant subscription !
Not only very brilliant but also very funny (though some old 50's expressions are hard to catch for a froggy like me).


----------



## garyhiebner (Sep 11, 2018)

The joke in your video about Jack Beaver and your Surname is hilarious! Great video @alexballmusic!


----------



## alexballmusic (Sep 11, 2018)

garyhiebner said:


> The joke in your video about Jack Beaver and your Surname is hilarious! Great video @alexballmusic!



Beaver and Ball would have been a great duo.


----------



## tehreal (Sep 11, 2018)

These are great. Looking forward to the prequel explaining the origins of the Beaver/Bassoon conflict.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 11, 2018)

Very impressive!


----------



## alexballmusic (Sep 11, 2018)

Guy Bacos said:


> Very impressive!



Thanks!


----------



## alexballmusic (Sep 11, 2018)

tehreal said:


> These are great. Looking forward to the prequel explaining the origins of the Beaver/Bassoon conflict.



It's a long story involving a badger and some nuns.


----------



## TGV (Sep 11, 2018)

Dear Sir,

I must most decidedly protest the debauchery resulting from lurid, sultry and iniquitous applications of the standing, rigid members of the orchestral instrument family in your televised programmes. How dare anyone present that sensual, sumptuous, seductive and deceitful double-reeded instrument together with strings, oboes, clarinets, and –need I say– flutes? It is one thing to study such risqué arrangements in the confines of one's library, but to broadcast it in the open is an assault on good taste and virtue. Who knows what such outpourings will do to the more young and impressionable composers? Before one knows it, they will forget about their table manners, and it might well end in people taking up the recorder!

Take it down, I say, before disaster strikes, and we must ask for help from the continent.

Yours truly,

J. Beaver, sq. brigadier-general (no relative)

PS Excellent use of innuendo. Tip-top titty toil!


----------



## alexballmusic (Sep 11, 2018)

TGV said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> I must most decidedly protest the debauchery resulting from lurid, sultry and iniquitous applications of the standing, rigid members of the orchestral instrument family in your televised programmes. How dare anyone present that sensual, sumptuous, seductive and deceitful double-reeded instrument together with strings, oboes, clarinets, and –need I say– flutes? It is one thing to study such risqué arrangements in the confines of one's library, but to broadcast it in the open is an assault on good taste and virtue. Who knows what such outpourings will do to the more young and impressionable composers? Before one knows it, they will forget about their table manners, and it might well end in people taking up the recorder!
> 
> ...



I can't top this. This comment is amazing.


----------



## alexballmusic (Sep 11, 2018)

YaniDee said:


> Youtube won't let me watch this cause I'm from Canada!
> a message says "This video contains content from WMG, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds"
> WTF? Too bad, I was really looking forward to this one!



The music in the outro got a copyright block. I've changed the music and re-uploaded it all over again. The new link is updated in the original post.


----------



## TGV (Sep 11, 2018)

alexballmusic said:


> I can't top this. This comment is amazing.


No false modesty, please. You're a great raconteur and an excellent teacher.


----------



## alexballmusic (Sep 11, 2018)

TGV said:


> No false modesty, please. You're a great raconteur and an excellent teacher.



Too kind good fellow.


----------

